# Barking in the car, car anxiety?



## ben00x (Oct 11, 2017)

Sorry if this isn't the right place for this question.

So I just brought home a 10 month old female gsd about five days ago. She's doing pretty well. She is learning things quickly, is very playful, and we are working on walking better on the leash (she is a puller). 

One thing she does though that I am at a loss on how to correct is barking at things while in the car. I was told by her previous owner that she barks at big trucks while driving in the car, and she did bark at some motorcycles going in the opposite direction on the ride home. But it seems like it is getting worse now. 

A few examples:

Wednesday morning, I took her to the vet for some blood work (previous owner had her for only a few months and had no vet records) and a check up. It was raining. As soon as I turned on the windshield wipers, she comes flying out of the backseat and is barking up on the dashboard trying to get them (luckily I was still parked in the driveway).

She barks at people walking on the sidewalk or people on bikes (in the car only, not on walks). 

She barks at large vehicles next to the car, and sometimes other cars as well.

I'm guessing this is some anxiety related reaction, but I am not sure how to fix this problem. If you say the word "ride" she gets excited and loves to hop in the car. 90% of the time she is good and sits in the backseat as I am driving. It is just when she sees things outside the car she will compulsively bark at them. 

Any advice or thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

First off, I would recommend keeping your puppy at home for the first few weeks (excluding needed vet visits of course). Learn him and let him learn you, keep things quiet, bond, build trust. He's in a completely new environment with new people and new rules...it's a lot to take in, give him time to adjust!

Second, there's often a honeymoon period for rescues which most people I know who've dealt with that say is about 3 weeks. Your new puppy will not show his true self until he's settled and comfortable, and that could mean some undesirable behaviors will self-extinguish and others may come up. You'll just have to wait and see.

But I doubt this behavior is caused by anxiety from your description of things. If the dog were anxious about cars or trucks or people on bikes, it would likely show up outside the car as well...but it's just a guess. It is possible that he feels less safe in the car because he can't get away, or that the previous owner - consciously or unconsciously - somehow reinforced this behaviour. But either way I would address it the same way if it were me. 

Note that I'm not a professional trainer, but I have dealt with aggression and anxiety issues on many occasions, and with several breeds. And my approach, after the honeymoon period, would begin by just spending some quiet time in the car with him. It's critically important that no matter what happens you remain calm, even if/when he's being berserk. You're trying to teach him to be calm, so getting upset won't help. Just calmly let him know it's okay. Try putting on the widshield wipers and leave them until he's able to calm down, calm him by talking softly when cars or trucks or people pass by, give him treats and praise profusely when he's calm. 

Once he's able to handle occasional passersby calmly, you can gradually move to more lively areas. If he goes berserk again, you're moving too fast, so work again in a less busy area. He'll come around pretty quickly I'm sure, just be careful not to over stress him during this process. 
Good luck! And congratulations on your new puppy!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I would crate her in the vehicle if possible and cover the crate.She needs to be secured and not bouncing around interfering with the driver.My guess is without the visual stimulus she would calm quite a bit.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

_ If you say the word "ride" she gets excited and loves to hop in the car._

My question is whether this is anxiety or excitement? Since you've only had her for 5 (?) days, I don't expect that you'll know just yet, but I'd keep the difference in mind. I like Dogma's suggestion re a covered crate; it's safer for both of you. I also agree that you both need time to settle in and build a relationship, so I'd limit any unnecessary car rides for now. If you do have to make a return trip to the vet, I'd give some thought to exercising her (aka tiring her out) before you put her in the car crate for the trip.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Aly said:


> _ If you say the word "ride" she gets excited and loves to hop in the car._
> 
> My question is whether this is anxiety or excitement? Since you've only had her for 5 (?) days, I don't expect that you'll know just yet, but I'd keep the difference in mind. I like Dogma's suggestion re a covered crate; it's safer for both of you. I also agree that you both need time to settle in and build a relationship, so I'd limit any unnecessary car rides for now. If you do have to make a return trip to the vet, I'd give some thought to exercising her (aka tiring her out) before you put her in the car crate for the trip.


Uh to state the "obvious" stop saying the word "Car." That builds excitement and excitement is part of your problem. The "Car" is a rolling Crate and for me ... dogs go in the car and "No One" knows they are there unless they see them! Crap behavior in cars ... is something I will not tolerate! 

Sometimes you need to roll slow and sometimes you to need a stop a behavior "Cold!" It's important to know the difference.


----------



## ben00x (Oct 11, 2017)

tim_s_adams said:


> But I doubt this behavior is caused by anxiety from your description of things. If the dog were anxious about cars or trucks or people on bikes, it would likely show up outside the car as well...but it's just a guess. It is possible that he feels less safe in the car because he can't get away, or that the previous owner - consciously or unconsciously - somehow reinforced this behaviour. But either way I would address it the same way if it were me.
> 
> Note that I'm not a professional trainer, but I have dealt with aggression and anxiety issues on many occasions, and with several breeds. And my approach, after the honeymoon period, would begin by just spending some quiet time in the car with him. It's critically important that no matter what happens you remain calm, even if/when he's being berserk. You're trying to teach him to be calm, so getting upset won't help. Just calmly let him know it's okay. Try putting on the widshield wipers and leave them until he's able to calm down, calm him by talking softly when cars or trucks or people pass by, give him treats and praise profusely when he's calm.
> 
> ...


I like the crate idea, but unfortunately my car is too small to put a crate in that is big enough for her. I've only taken her for a few car rides since i got her: one to bring her home, one to the petco to get her a toy and some food (she did very well walking with me inside there, even as they were conducting a training class), and the other to the vet.

She stays in the backseat and listens pretty well when she isn't barking like crazy at something out the windows. I do think her previous owner encouraged, intentionally or not, this behavior. He mentioned it to me like it wasn't an issue and almost like it was fun for her to bark at the trucks ("She likes to bark at big trucks." That's how he said it.) 

I think i will try after a few weeks when she is more settled to calmly and quietly just sit in the car with her and practice desensitizing her to outside distractions. Sort of a new environment for this kind of behavior for me to work with. It seems hard to calm her while she is going crazy and i am also focused on driving. Maybe i should try it with someone else in the car with me who can drive while i work with her?

Thanks for the advice. Hopefully in time we can enjoy peaceful car rides.


----------

